# Sage Barista Express outlet exploding



## Rossf (Apr 2, 2021)

Hi, i recently replaced one of the plastic pipes with my barista express with metal part and everything has been working fine.

today i was using my machine and the water flow out of the portafilter was very slow and as i turned my back it had blew off spilling hot coffee everywhere.

i cleaned this up and had another go but this time keeping an eye on it and the pressure gauge was showing over extraction and the portafilter was actually turning towards releasing which is obviously what happened when i had my back turned.

any ideas? is it something i am doing or could the machine be faulty?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Did you change the group (portafilter) gasket by any chance?

The portafilters only turn and release under pressure when they are not locked in far enough


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I think we should ask for a video.

Might also be down to needing a new gasket, possibly installing the wrong way or not turning it to get the handle at 90 degrees to the machine. The seal gets stiff through lack of use too.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

ajohn said:


> I think we should ask for a video.
> 
> Might also be down to needing a new gasket, possibly installing the wrong way or not turning it to get the handle at 90 degrees to the machine. The seal gets stiff through lack of use too.


 Forgot - I have also seen shots of people who go way past 90 degrees - probably bad news long term.


----------



## Rossf (Apr 2, 2021)

hi, i havent changed any of the gaskets, was pretty much doing as i always have but happy to take a video and post it to see if you guys can help.

at a loss without my morning coffee, plus almost scolded my child!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Rossf said:


> at a loss without my morning coffee, plus almost scolded my child!


 It's not the child fault....shouldn't scold him


----------



## emy (Oct 22, 2020)

I just came across with Sage Barista Express, the fault was, no steam coming out through the steam wand. The first starting point of troubleshooting it was checking the steam wand, amazingly it was blocked with bits of limescale. That was quick fix...well I did a proper descaling, it has never been descaled since purchased. Nice coffee machine.


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

It's been my experience that overfilling the BE basket can cause the pressure to be too high and the portafilter to fly off, even when properly locked in.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

-Mac said:


> It's been my experience that overfilling the BE basket can cause the pressure to be too high and the portafilter to fly off, even when properly locked in.


 New one on me as I didn't read the manual fully when I bought mine and didn't have this problem when fitting the portafilter severely retamped the grinds. It took some effort to fit it  more than once actually. The other thing that has happened is not fitting the 3 prongs and trying to lock with 2.

The grouphead seals do last a very long time but will need replacing eventually. This might be the problem. The main one though is not getting the handle 90 degrees to the machine. This may need the machine holding while the seal is stiff and it can get stiff if the machine isn't used for a while.


----------



## Emily (Dec 27, 2020)

I had this happen a couple of times with Sage DTP most probably caused, in my case, overfilling the basket beyond what Sage recommends and not screwing the portafilter in tightly enough. It is quite difficult to get the portafilter to 90 degrees on mine but I now give it a bit of extra force. It hasn't happened since but I still hold onto to the portafilter handle while pulling shot just in case... will never quite trust it again 😂


----------



## TomB67 (Apr 24, 2021)

I have the Melitta Caffeo Barista, the case you describe sounds like my problem also. I have the thing that

no more coffee comes out after making 3 cups of coffee without using the grinder. Its making a hissing sound

and all coffee comes in the exit and also from under the machine. Can this be also something with a portafilter?

If so, where can i find that portafilter?


----------

